#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  隱藏在次文化中的更深層面

## 狼王白牙

委託外國人替自己作繪時，獸人叫做 Anthro，四足獸叫做 Feral，這僅是最簡單的二足及四足之分
自從社交網站出現後，由於作品的分散，出現了一種新的職業稱為搬運工，他們把作品集中起來分享給自己群組
很多衍伸出的術語由於少用，也不必介紹，如NSFW = Not safe at work，也就是髒圖
我不認為這個文化的發源地是特定地區，之所以是特定地區可能是那個地區的 Internet 發展最早，或是可以被依附的主流動漫文化特別發達
維基百科忘了加上 subculture 的標籤，這不難理解我們只喜歡一個作品中的特定角色
把出現在公益活動現場等字樣修掉了，很明顯地有個以101大樓為背景作為主題曲的遊戲作品募集到一個可以成立NPO組織的數字，但是目前本地區的展覽活動捐獻給公益的數字是前者的百分之一

*編輯：２０１８／９／１４

原標題：維基百科沒有出現的獸迷術語
新標題：隱藏在次文化中的更深層面*

----------


## 狼王白牙

上次發表這個主題時，遭到某朋友抗議說這是廢文，不知道短短幾句話會刺痛小小心靈嗎

我現在在龍的社區比較活耀，自己可能在龍圈比毛圈有更大吸引力了

我的更安全的活動可能是跟大家一樣，想辦法弄套毛裝，參與動漫展等等，但我無法隱藏想要知道更深的層面。這些活動對我來說是太膚淺了嗷 : 3

因為，只要有 $　，要買幾套 fursuit，要參與幾場展，都是沒甚麼問題的，但這麼一來，整個文化核心就會變成 $ 的比賽，反而電腦前的默默工作者，如，繪師，研究者，寫手就會被忽視了

而這個圈子的交往，性向問題，圖片 "大不大包" 已經無法激起我的興趣。我感興趣的議題把它寫下來好了。

========================================================

首先既然 Furry Survey 裏頭都會問到性向問題，但是這個問題無法深入到戀物癖及性偏差等問題，除了 "人類本身以外"，有其他的控嗎如，毛絨布偶控，腳控，義肢控，眼控，羅莉正太控，尿布控.......

========================================================

看過 BBC 拍攝的 ADAH 影片，影片裏頭的理論對於我曾經假設過的問題，並沒有推翻我的假設，內容大概是，在人類演化的過程中，有一部分會演化出與同類截然不同的類型。如 "注意力不足過動症" 患者。

這些患者可能在行動中特別活躍，例如一個村莊中，如果有人特別喜歡游泳而被鯊魚吃掉，正常人就會警惕到而保護了大部分人的安全。如果有人在下命令前就走向敵軍陣地，然後被敵軍一陣機槍掃射，那麼大部分的人就會知道敵軍的火力點了。也就是說，有少數人與眾不同的話，對大眾是有利的。

那麼，因為有 ADAH 的人而誤以為自己是獸的人類存在嗎？這個倒是要跟某獸道歉因為這些醫學名詞不該被亂用，但是那不是我的錯，因為可能我的聊天紀錄被外流。

因為時間關係就寫這樣吧。

----------


## 提格

所以老大想做癖好調查嗎 :jcdragon-keke: 
有在FA逛一段時間了，一直很佩服R34的強大
那些特殊癖好的圖片看久了慢慢地會被同化呢
 :jcdragon-shy: 


獸迷文化一直都是很多面向的，Fursuit只是一個部分，
我覺得Fursuiter、繪師、研究者、寫手都是一樣重要的呢
不同的愛好者會關心不同的方面
Fursuiter也不是只要有錢就行的呢，
還要花很多心力和體力設計角色、學習表演、忍受炎熱、搬運服裝
大家都是喜歡獸獸的愛好者不是嗎?
 :jcdragon-shy2:

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 所以老大想做癖好調查嗎
> 有在FA逛一段時間了，一直很佩服R34的強大
> 那些特殊癖好的圖片看久了慢慢地會被同化呢



不，對於人類的特殊癖好沒有興趣。
就像同一只其他動物會重複某種動作一樣，人類也會。
而且心理學上，就是從小形成的各種原因。如果無害實在沒有揭露的必要。

只是對於展場上的現場問卷感到... 有種不想作答的感覺，
因為我在這裡與這個問題"毫無關聯"。 :jcdragon-huh: 

但如果我在調查的對象，並不是一個 "朋友蒐集狂"，
而是 "人類癖好收集狂" 的話，那就不妙了

死亡筆記動畫裡的尼亞說，搜查這種事情就是要大膽推測，
錯了的話只須要說聲抱歉就可以了。

----------


## 峰峰

Hi老大

先安撫老大小小心靈XD這個文章探討的好深奧(嗷:3

獸圈的性格都很多樣，所以我想各式各樣的癖好應該都會有 :jcdragon-nod: 

有少數人與眾不同的話，對大眾是有利的(老大舉例的都是犧牲類型!?XD :jcdragon-idle: 

以為自己是獸的人類存在(這個讓我想到被獸(狼)帶大的小孩算是嗎?

朋友蒐集狂好奇真的有嗎?XD感覺好像是很累的癖好(我有個疑問 :jcdragon-tail-faster: 老大說的朋友蒐集狂是甚麼類型?好好奇 :Very Happy: 

人類癖好收集狂 這個好特別的症狀XDD完全沒聽過

----------

